# Eamon or Aymon? ... least harm spelling? lol!



## oh_so_blessed

We're in the US, btw. OH has chosen this name for his son. He's Egyptian and there is an Arabic version, it is a family name. It is pronounced similar to "Simon" but without the "s" (so, like Aye-men). 

Anyhow, OH wants to spell it Eamon, like the Irish, because the child will not be pegged for discrimination in the US this way. But I think most people in the US will have trouble getting even a close pronunciation when reading this name. He will have to correct people all the time as I think they will say "E-man". At least with Aymon there is a chance they will pronounce it correctly, well, realistically, they will either pronounce like the Irish (A-man) or the Arabs (I-man)... so they are correct anywhichway. 

What do all you think? I'm on the fence, OH is leaning toward Eamon.

Thanks!


----------



## juicyfruity

hmmm i knew an Eamon who it was pronounced Ay-Mon. 
i actually think Eamon is a better spelling for you however, than Aymon just looks a lot nicer!
also from knowing kids, they talk before they can read and write. there was a gorgoeous little boy in my younger brothers kiddy soccer team called Tadgh pronounced Tyge. Irish name. Anyway he always introduced his name as Tyge and everyone pronounced it like that when it came round to spelling and reading the other kids easily accepted he had a 'funny name' but it was in fact Tyge. All his family called him Tyge he was introduced as that to new people so what the spelling was different? the only time it caused him problems was with new teachers and substitute teachers and thats not a big deal. 

in my opinion everyone will know your son as Eamon (pronounced as you said) from birth and will know the spelling. it will just become common knowledge really. i think choose the spelling you like and dont worry too much about those things i think when its in the practical sense things do work out fine. your kid corrects them a few times and then its all good. he can explain heritage and its a nice name. 

good luck!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I vote Eamon :lol:

We pronounce it Ay-mon. We have had some stupid pronunciations, but if you love the name it is a small price to pay!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Eamon x


----------



## Kerjack

I like Eamon.


----------



## LDC

I prefer Eamon too - I don't think your son will need to correct people very much and if he does they'll definitely remember how to say it quickly.

I don't really like changes to the spelling of names though so I may be a little biased as I've never seen it spelt Aymon before

X


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Thanks, Ladies. It's good to hear opinions from around the globe. :D Now we're definitely leaning toward going with Eamon. I'm feeling more comfortable now after reading your comments!~


----------



## bethanchloe

Eamon is pronounce - Ay (as in 'hey')-mon usually...is this the pronunciation you mean?
If not, Ayman - prounounced Eye-man (like Simon) makes more sense...I can't imagine Eamon ever being pronounced with the first sound 'Eye'.
I think Ayman looks lovely and is more traditionally Arabic
x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

bethanchloe said:


> Eamon is pronounce - Ay (as in 'hey')-mon usually...is this the pronunciation you mean?
> If not, Ayman - prounounced Eye-man (like Simon) makes more sense...I can't imagine Eamon ever being pronounced with the first sound 'Eye'.
> I think Ayman looks lovely and is more traditionally Arabic
> x


Yes, we want to pronounce it like "simon". I think that the Ay makes more sense, too, but if people have such an aversion to it. Also, do you think it would stand out as Arabic on paper? OH is concerned because of stigma it has being Arab in the US still right now, he would prefer the baby's name not "look" Arab, but to still be Arabic. We disagree on this point, but he has the upper hand as he is the one of us that is Arab and so he has gone through this his life here, whereas I'm arguing as an outsider to give the baby a name that he thinks will cause him more trouble.


----------



## bethanchloe

oh_so_blessed said:


> Yes, we want to pronounce it like "simon". I think that the Ay makes more sense, too, but if people have such an aversion to it. Also, do you think it would stand out as Arabic on paper? OH is concerned because of stigma it has being Arab in the US still right now, he would prefer the baby's name not "look" Arab, but to still be Arabic. We disagree on this point, but he has the upper hand as he is the one of us that is Arab and so he has gone through this his life here, whereas I'm arguing as an outsider to give the baby a name that he thinks will cause him more trouble.

I don't think it stands out as Arabic on paper, mainly because names ending in en/on/an are so popular so it just looks like another of them - I just know it's an Arabic name haha :).
Do you not have an Arabic surname?


----------



## pinklightbulb

Well, the name Eamon is an Irish name and its traditional pronunciation is Ay-mon. If you wanted to go with a different pronunciation, I would pick a different spelling chick :flower: :) It's hard enough at times for us mums of Eamons that pronounce it as it's meant to be said as it is. Usually we get Eee-mon off the bat. Haven't had it said as in "Simon" before, but I'm sure we'll come across it :lol: 
There is another lady on here who has an Aymen, pronounced the same as mine, she is Morrocan so I think it might be spelled that way in that neck of the world?


----------



## thatch

My husband is arabic and we live in the US as well. We are looking for arabic names too so i know how tough it is. If it will make your husband more comfortable to have the spelling Eamon then i would go with that just to give him peace of mind and really I dont think you will have too many mispronunciations so i wouldnt worry about that.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

thatch said:


> My husband is arabic and we live in the US as well. We are looking for arabic names too so i know how tough it is. If it will make your husband more comfortable to have the spelling Eamon then i would go with that just to give him peace of mind and really I dont think you will have too many mispronunciations so i wouldnt worry about that.

Thanks. I don't think it will be pronounced correctly here in the US regardless of spelling, tbh. In all my life I have never met a person with this name, nor had I ever seen it on paper 'til it was presented by OH. I'm 31, have lived in 3 separate metropolitan areas on both sides of this country... my conclusion is that it is not common here in the least, in either spelling. 

I can't say I'm too worried about harming other mothers of Eamons. :winkwink: Sorry if you're having difficulties with pronunciation, but I'm not worried about my one son's name hurting your chances of people getting the name right in the future. lol! 

So, yeah, still torn. But, OH is leaning toward Eamon, even though he knows the pronunciation is slightly different for it, because like I said he is concerned with the other spelling being a trigger. We are leaving the "al" off of the babies last name, so the last name looks rather ambiguous at that point. OH was actually upset that in the US his name was incorporated as Alxxxx because really it Al (space) xxxx, and the al is a definite article that should not be made incorporated without a space into his name. We are leaving it off altogether, it won't matter, in his country they will use 'al' and they will spell his first name in Arabic as well as the equivalent of Aymon. 

In any case I still kinda prefer Aymon, but I've given him free reign on his son's name (though he doesn't know it, lol!). So, unless I can convince him (and me!) otherwise it will be Eamon.


----------



## pinklightbulb

oh_so_blessed said:


> thatch said:
> 
> 
> My husband is arabic and we live in the US as well. We are looking for arabic names too so i know how tough it is. If it will make your husband more comfortable to have the spelling Eamon then i would go with that just to give him peace of mind and really I dont think you will have too many mispronunciations so i wouldnt worry about that.
> 
> Thanks. I don't think it will be pronounced correctly here in the US regardless of spelling, tbh. In all my life I have never met a person with this name, nor had I ever seen it on paper 'til it was presented by OH. I'm 31, have lived in 3 separate metropolitan areas on both sides of this country... my conclusion is that it is not common here in the least, in either spelling.
> 
> I can't say I'm too worried about harming other mothers of Eamons. :winkwink: Sorry if you're having difficulties with pronunciation, but I'm not worried about my one son's name hurting your chances of people getting the name right in the future. lol!
> 
> So, yeah, still torn. But, OH is leaning toward Eamon, even though he knows the pronunciation is slightly different for it, because like I said he is concerned with the other spelling being a trigger. We are leaving the "al" off of the babies last name, so the last name looks rather ambiguous at that point. OH was actually upset that in the US his name was incorporated as Alxxxx because really it Al (space) xxxx, and the al is a definite article that should not be made incorporated without a space into his name. We are leaving it off altogether, it won't matter, in his country they will use 'al' and they will spell his first name in Arabic as well as the equivalent of Aymon.
> 
> In any case I still kinda prefer Aymon, but I've given him free reign on his son's name (though he doesn't know it, lol!). So, unless I can convince him (and me!) otherwise it will be Eamon.Click to expand...

No harm no foul chick, I was just putting in from the other side how frustrating it can be when a name is mangled all the time, lol. You'll get far more mispronunciations spelling it this way is what I meant, from experience. On paper Eamon looks nicer but for the pronunciation you want I would spell it as phoenetically close as possible. If I wanted it said as in Simon, I wouldn't select this spelling. I wasn't having a go or anything :flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

pinklightbulb said:


> oh_so_blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatch said:
> 
> 
> My husband is arabic and we live in the US as well. We are looking for arabic names too so i know how tough it is. If it will make your husband more comfortable to have the spelling Eamon then i would go with that just to give him peace of mind and really I dont think you will have too many mispronunciations so i wouldnt worry about that.
> 
> Thanks. I don't think it will be pronounced correctly here in the US regardless of spelling, tbh. In all my life I have never met a person with this name, nor had I ever seen it on paper 'til it was presented by OH. I'm 31, have lived in 3 separate metropolitan areas on both sides of this country... my conclusion is that it is not common here in the least, in either spelling.
> 
> I can't say I'm too worried about harming other mothers of Eamons. :winkwink: Sorry if you're having difficulties with pronunciation, but I'm not worried about my one son's name hurting your chances of people getting the name right in the future. lol!
> 
> So, yeah, still torn. But, OH is leaning toward Eamon, even though he knows the pronunciation is slightly different for it, because like I said he is concerned with the other spelling being a trigger. We are leaving the "al" off of the babies last name, so the last name looks rather ambiguous at that point. OH was actually upset that in the US his name was incorporated as Alxxxx because really it Al (space) xxxx, and the al is a definite article that should not be made incorporated without a space into his name. We are leaving it off altogether, it won't matter, in his country they will use 'al' and they will spell his first name in Arabic as well as the equivalent of Aymon.
> 
> In any case I still kinda prefer Aymon, but I've given him free reign on his son's name (though he doesn't know it, lol!). So, unless I can convince him (and me!) otherwise it will be Eamon.Click to expand...
> 
> No harm no foul chick, I was just putting in from the other side how frustrating it can be when a name is mangled all the time, lol. You'll get far more mispronunciations spelling it this way is what I meant, from experience. On paper Eamon looks nicer but for the pronunciation you want I would spell it as phoenetically close as possible. If I wanted it said as in Simon, I wouldn't select this spelling. I wasn't having a go or anything :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, I'm expecting people who read Eamon will pronounce it ee-mon here with near to no exceptions. It would probably get a little old, but hey, how often do you introduce your child on paper, anyhow? 

I'm still on the fence. I've got somewhere between 5-9 weeks to sort this. lol!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

When I look up Aymon, the first pages that come up are German. If I look up name origin I can get anything from German to Arabic. So maybe it is ambiguous enough. I actually like this spelling, myself, but maybe I'm a weirdo. lol! 

Man, it is hard picking out a name a child will have to live with his whole life. Even down to the spelling!


----------



## bethanchloe

oh_so_blessed said:


> When I look up Aymon, the first pages that come up are German. If I look up name origin I can get anything from German to Arabic. So maybe it is ambiguous enough. I actually like this spelling, myself, but maybe I'm a weirdo. lol!
> 
> Man, it is hard picking out a name a child will have to live with his whole life. Even down to the spelling!

I believe Ayman is the Arabic spelling :) - Aymon is from medieval legend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Four_Sons_of_Aymon xx


----------



## pinklightbulb

Originally cos of the issues I knew we'd face if we named him Eamon, I wanted to go for a different spelling too. But OH was insistent that we either spelled it the traditional way, or not at all and picked another name. Trouble was, we couldn't agree on one haha, so he became Eamon.

It usually gets mangled the first time it's said, but most are pretty good about remembering next time they see him. I do have one aunt who continually calles him Eee-mon and it makes me want to scream since she's been told a million times how to bloody well say it. Then again, she also called my newborn son "she" and "her" and "Liam" in the same sentence :wacko: She isn't all there, so I just let it slide. When Eamon is old enough he'll start correcting people who keep mangling his name anyway. I reckon your boy will be the same!


----------

